# Lawn tractor- Ice Machine!!!



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Ok ok Im a nutcase.

I am sitting in my shanty in the garage on this 50 degree sunny day. Look over at the lawn tractor. Start daydreaming. Hey, remove the cutting deck, throw on some chains, and presto! A ice machine!

why not? LOL 

the only issue I could see is ground clearance. 

and the laughs I would get on the ice. :yikes:


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey, thats not all that far fetched!!!

Would the helmet law be in affect for a lawn tractor on the ice???? 

Steve


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey, I got a helmet. The darn thing has lights too!

an orv sticker and I am all set.


----------



## outdoor addict (Feb 24, 2004)

Seen a lawn tractor off cotton rd. Also seen two of them on sag. bay about 2 miles out. started to laugh and thought of all the long walks in the past. wishing to have a ride out.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You might be a ******* if.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But what the heck. If the conditions permited, why not! Definetly a poor man's quad runner. I was thinking about one the other day myself, gotta couple of old Craftsman 12hp tractors sitting in the backyard awaiting a little help. Heck, why spend thousands on a quad when you already got something that'll work! Most quads become useless once there's decent snow, gotta get the snowmobile out anyway!


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

really?? you actually saw people using them on the bay? (you do see a lot of crazy things out there) LOL

what the heck they use a briggs and stratton lawn mower engine for an outboard motor now!

hey, I could attach an auger to my driveshaft and drill holes in no time!!!

Im really gonna have to think about this.....


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

Put some bigger tires on there and a turbocharger:lol:


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Add a warm water tank and you now have a ******* zamboni, the neighborhood kids would love you!!


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL guys

thinking about it I worry that slush and ice would get into the drive belt pulleys and freeze the whole thing up while I am fishing. I dont think there is is any kind of shields there to keep ice of the drive parts. 

Sure would like to talk to those guys who are using them.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

i saw some guys on lake erie two years ago with a lawn tractor. they had chains on the back tires and replaced the front wheels with ski's.


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Yup I was out fishing the Black Hole on Saginaw Bay last winter when an old lawn tractor and 2 guys went past heading out toward the buoys. It wasn't very fast but it did get them out there(and hopefully back).


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Seen one on Hamlin lake last year. About a 14 to 16 horse John Deere with the deck off. Was pulling a shappell with a jet sled on top of the shappell. 

Wasn't going overly fast but about three times as fast as I was walking. Older guy just puffing on a pipe having a merry old time. If he would have had a white beard you would have thought it was ol saint nick.

Seen him go at least a mile maybe more. Set up the shappell and fished a while then left the shappell up and fired up the tractor and moved 1/4 mile then started fishing again. 

Got me to thinking I have a 14 horse John Deere garden tractor that has chains and weights etc. Plenty of power and if the snow wasn't over 5 or so inches I think I could go anywhere on a lake. 3 gallon fuel tank. Not sure of the mpg though????? I know I can run a mower deck 4 straight hours and still have a 1/4 tank left................How bout a nitrous kit like they are putting on quads????????????????????? WOW that would be a rush.


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

I was out on Muskegon a couple years back and there was some kind of home made contraption going down the lake. Couldn't get a good look (too far away) but looked like a single motorcycle tire & rim in the rear for a drive. Sounded like a 2-stroke cycle engine for power. The front portion was some type of a sled affair, fairly long (looked kind of like the old 'dog sleds' for snowmobiles). Not sure how the steering worked. I had a pic someplace ... but can't find it, maybe I deleted it.

I have seen a couple golf carts, with big knobby tires, out on local lakes.

If ya don't want to deal with the tractor belt issue ... tell the better have that you need a 2500 series Cub Cadet ... still shaft drive.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

The lack of shield gives you a reason to spend a day in the "ManCave" tack welding one onto the machine. Never pass up an opportunity to "work" in the garage, especially when it comes to fabricating, that can get out of hand in a 12 pack, uh, I mean hurry.


----------



## elvis 1 (Feb 23, 2005)

perch jerker, mine works fine 18hp craftsman just pull the deck, most of the time I don't even use the chains, even use the trailer to haul my stuff out on the ice


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If the snow isnt deep its not unusual to see riders out a lot of places.


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

I bet with a little work and an old tractor with a PTO or something you could set up and auger on the back and drive around and drill holes.
Just an idea not sure if it would work.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Saw a guy a few years back at Selfridge, very drunk, driving his lawn tractor through the parking lot, just comeing back from fishing, well he had a spud strapped sideways across the back of the tractor, but that didnt stop him from trying to drive his &quot;quad&quot; between the parked cars, and opening a few cars up like a can opener. I was the first guy to him, ran up to him and pulled the key out of the thing, he jumped off the thing ready to fight but fell over on his face, by then the DNR were there, and the sheriff in a bit, hauled him away. Had forgot about that day till now, thanks for another laugh.


----------



## HuRon (May 11, 2002)

There was a guy, probably 25 years ago, that had a power auger set up on the back of his John Deere. Worked pretty well. He was really proud of it. Went around the lake drilling holes for everybody.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL huntingmaniac!

From the responses, I actually think I am gonna try this out. 

I was going to remove my deck anyway to do some maintence to it before spring.


----------

